

Edward Snowden's Other Motive for Leaking - rouma7
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2014/05/edward-snowdens-other-motive-for-leaking/370068/

======
rouma7
"He was also trying to reach elites. In leaking, he hoped to inform and
influence a small subculture of tech influencers. Regardless of how Americans
reacted to his leaks, he hoped they'd awaken to the ideology and reach of the
surveillance state, and that at least some programmers would be inspired to
thwart it with technology." \-- isn't he talking about the same tech giants
that partner w/ the nsa?

